# sleep during pregnancy



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I'd appreciate some advice - I've read that it's best to sleep on your left side in pregnancy as that is best for the baby - is this true? Should I avoid sleeping on my back or on my right?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Dharmagirl

You are ok at present. It is later on in pregnancy 24/28 weeks where it is recommended you sleep on the left. It is to ensure optimum blood flow to baby. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Kaz!


----------

